# 3D Printed Mounts For Felt Aero Road Bicycles



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

I have done some design work in the past and have used 3D printed mounts for my action cams. I am the current owner of a Cannondale Evo and my Daughter has a Cannondale Synapse. The Synapse is why I was forced to design a mount for myself. One of the things I noticed is that seat post mounts for GoPro and the like are too universal, too bulky and cumbersome to attach, too heavy and well, just plain ugly. A friend of mine saw what I was using on the Synapse and asked if he could find one for his Felt AR1. Nothing like this exists so I created one and placed it up on Shapeways for his to purchase. Please take a look at my Shapeways shop for other interesting things.

Here is a render of the mount for the U-M 1.1A Aeroost








GoPro Felt Aero Road 1.1A Seat Post Mount

Shapeways uses a method call Selective Laser Sintering (SLS), where thin layers of nylon powder are spread in a bin and then a laser fuses (melts) the nylon in specific patterns until a completed item is built up. It end up as strong as any other injection molded part available. I started this because I was looking for a few items that simply did not exist and since I figured I was looking, maybe others were looking also. Parts built this way are being used in Formula 1 and there is a successful UK company that makes bike computer mounts out of the same material. I am not trying to duplicate parts already in existence or being made by Chinese manufacturers. I am making stuff no one else wants to make or is so poorly designed that no respecting Felt owner would want them.

I have active threads in the Cannondale sub-forum as well as MTBR, Bike Forums and WeightWeenies. I would also like to see other people who have built stuff for their bicycles as anything us DIY types like is when we share our ideas. A lot of my early work is uploaded to Thingiverse (just look up my username) for those adventurous that own their own 3D printers. Please bear in mine that there are no support structures built in so home printing may not turn out exactly like the pictures.

Please feel free to share your thoughts.


----------



## loxx0050 (Jul 26, 2013)

Very nice job. 

I'd be interested in a custom part that is similar to the Trek Speed Concept Draft Box but contoured to fit at the back of my Felt B12 (I have a 2012 version before the new mold change). Something that clamps onto the seat post like you have designed but sits behind the area to store the emergency kit. The bike does run a 1.1 aero seatpost also. Since the rear brake is under the BB anyways it just seems a waste of real estate to just leave that empty and instead have to deal with behind the saddle or top tube mounted kits for storage. 

Otherwise, if you be willing to share the contour file of the clamp area around the seatpost with me I can design it myself (have access to the CAD software...just would prefer to have the contours or definition you setup for the clamp portion). If not that's cool, no worries. It was something I wanted to do in my spare time but didn't get around to messing around with yet.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

*I don't know the answer yet.*

@ loxx0050 
I reverse engineered this one from a 1.1 Aeroost. But since I created this, I have been in contact with Felt about the seat post sectional dimensions of all their road posts. Of course the Suits are now debating among themselves if its a good idea to allow me to have them. They claim the profiles are proprietary and I may be required to sign a non-disclosure. Either way I will continue reverse engineering as long as I have access to the actual seat posts I need.

I will let you know what I can do. Here is a hint (19.25 mm wide x 42.2 mm long) the leading edge is perfectly round, kind of like they took a circle and just stretched out the back end. Highlight the previous sentence for secret stuff.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

WheresWaldo said:


> @ loxx0050
> I reverse engineered this one from a 1.1 Aeroost. But since I created this, I have been in contact with Felt about the seat post sectional dimensions of all their road posts. Of course the Suits are now debating among themselves if its a good idea to allow me to have them. They claim the profiles are proprietary and I may be required to sign a non-disclosure. Either way I will continue reverse engineering as long as I have access to the actual seat posts I need.
> 
> I will let you know what I can do. Here is a hint (19.25 mm wide x 42.2 mm long) the leading edge is perfectly round, kind of like they took a circle and just stretched out the back end. Highlight the previous sentence for secret stuff.


The tube profile is indeed proprietary and among the reasons the Felt AR is so aerodynamic. Sharing the shape is akin to sharing speed secrets and developing a dumbed down version that would still act as a suitable surface for camera and accessory mounting isn't among the priorities our engineering team is going to address in the short term. The current reflector bracket provided with every AR could be adapted for a camera or light mount and has already served double-duty by those in need of a number plate mount. Perhaps a reflector-bracket to camera adaptor would be the next best thing to a dedicated post mount.

It's a great idea but one that carries too much risk to simply open up the shapes to anyone. A non-disclosure wouldn't be of much use if the 3D file for the part were made available for printing.

Getting a chunk of seatpost to you would probably be much easier than the parent .igs or sw file.

-SD


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Unfortunately, using the bracket defeats the purpose of having a dedicated mount. I am sure you have seen a lot of videos where the shaking is so annoying that it gives you a headache just watching a few seconds. I hope you understand that I was not asking for the CAD files, just an image of the profile and appropriate dimensions, to get me started. As I mentioned in my email to you, I started this first, because I could, especially with the current state of 3D printing, and second because I needed something to work on my daughters Cannondale Synapse. When I go out riding in my local groups I get a lot of comments about where the mount came from, (especially since its not black and highly visible). Everyone who has used an action cam knows that once you start stringing together adapters you end up with an unstable kludge that invites bad results in the final video. Also the universal seat tube setups are so clunky and heavy why would you want them on your svelte bicycle anyway. A reflector bracket is designed to be just that, a bracket for a reflector, I would be personally disinclined to mount hundred dollar plus camera equipment on a part not specifically designed for such a use.

If it would be possible to send a cut-up seat post, perhaps warranty returns or otherwise damaged posts might be the way to do the same thing. As I mentioned also, I only released the round clamps into the public domain, since you can't claim copyright or patent a circle (maybe if your Apple, but not anyone else, ). 

Either way, if someone asks nicely for a mount and I have access to their post I will not say no. It doesn't really take that long to measure a post somewhere in the middle.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Know what would be great?

An under the stem mount for a Di2 Junction A box.

Like so:










Maybe would be slightly different for different stems though?

Held on by...? 3M something or another?


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

*Di2 Junction A Clips*



MMsRepBike said:


> Know what would be great?
> 
> An under the stem mount for a Di2 Junction A box.
> 
> ...


I already have two of them, one bolts on the other is a tape on, You have to use 3M Extreme Mounting Tape or else it might come loose. But I have not tested it myself. A guy from Brazil bought the bolt on one to use in the third waterbottle boss on his Neil Pride Bura SL and he hasn't gotten back to me. The piece is thick enough and the hole deep enough to recess a nylon water bottle bolt (my suggestion) any alloy, ti or stainless cap screw will fit also.










You will notice that the middle is slightly recessed, this is to put on a temporary strap/wire tie to make sure it stays in place while the 3M tape settles. If you have a Di2 Bike that has an internal battery and still has the mounting option for an external battery you can use the bolt on near the bottom bracket. I can just flip a bit and make the tape on one available, but I cannot guarantee its usefulness until someone gets back to me. Most round stems are about 32-36 mm in diameter, anything slightly larger or smaller can be managed by the 3M tape thickness (that also why you need to temporarily strap it).


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

can you make it for sale? I'll try a black tape on one. you don't have any currently listed.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

*Di2 Junction 'A' Tape-on Clip*

No problem, be up in a few minutes, please note that this is an old image, it has a bit more base to it, more like the photo you posted just not as tall.








Di2 Junction 'A' Tape-on Clip

When you guys get these, if you ordered it in color, let me know how it looks. I only ever order my parts in white.

*Mounting Instructions:
*
Here is how I would mount this. Using a piece of 3M Extreme Mounting Tape or 3M Outdoor Mounting Tape (you could also use the permanent hold tape if you never want to remove it), place it on the bottom of the clip and trim to fit. Carefully locate where you want to mount the clip on the stem and clean with an alcohol wipe. Pull the red backing tape and place clip on bottom of stem. Use a nylon tie strap to temporarily secure the clip to the stem. The recess between the two slide guides is plenty for even a thick strap without interference. After 24 hours remove the nylon tie strap. This will give you the cleanest installation possible and eliminate all indications of how its mounted.


----------

